# يلا نربى ولادنا صح- موضوع متجدد



## philanthropist (12 مارس 2016)

#يلا_نربى_ولادنا_صح
#الحلقة_الاولى
أول حلقة من فقرة يلا نربى ولادنا صح 
هنتكلم فيها عن خطأ كلنا بنقع فيه ف تربية أولادنا 
ايه هو بقى ؟
الدلع الزيادة عن اللزوم ، تلاقى مثلا الأم و الأب يجيلهم عيل على كبر حتى لو عندهم عيال تانى بس ده بقى يبقى البوبوناية بتاعتهم .
اعذرونى أصل انا مفقوعة من الحتة دى بالذات .
تلاقى ايه اللى بيحصل بقى الطفل يطلب حاجة و يقعد يعيط و احنا مش عايزينوا يعيط قومت ننفذله اللى هو عايزه حتى لو على حساب صحته أو راحة غيره . يعنى مثلا لو عنده برد و شاور على الشيبسى ف الشارع لازم الشيبسى يتجاب مع أنه ممنوع بس مش عايزين الننوس يزعل .
أو تلاقيه مثلا ييجى يقولك يا بابا الحقنى اختى ضربتنى ، هى ممكن متكونش عملت كدة بس ازاى بقى هو الننوسه بيكدب برضه و يقوم ايه بقى الأب عشان ميزعلش حد يقوم يعمل نفسه بيضرب الاخت الكبيرة عشان الصغير يسكت .
و حاجة كمان بقى انتو بتعملوها من غير قصد أو ساعات بقصد انكم تاخدوا لسان العيال ع الشتيمة و تقعدوا تضحكوا لما يشتمكم أو يشتم حد كبير من العيلة يعنى على أساس أننا عيلة و محدش هيتكلم . لا خلى بالك الناس بتتكلم فبلاش نسمحلهم يتكلموا وحش و كمان ماينفعش تعود طفلك ع الشتيمة و بعدين لما يكبر تعاقبوا انه بيشتم كدة مش هيثق فيك اصلا.
بصوا بقى انت و هى اللى انتو بتعملوه ده غلط ليه ؟ انا هقولكم. 
أولا بتعلموا طفلكم الأنانية و أن كل حاجة عايزها لازم تتجاب و ده بيعلمه الطمع .
ثانيا انت كدة هتخلى في ضغينة بين الأخوات حتى لو الكبار سكتوا مرة اثنين تلاتة لازم هيزعلوا ف مرة طب ليه بس كدة .
آخر حاجة بقى انت كدة هطلع ابنك أو بنتك ما يعرفش يتحمل المسؤولية و بلاش تقعد تقول لما يكبر هيفهم لأنه اصلا لما يكبر هيبقى فات الأوان على أنه يفهم.


----------



## ohannes (12 مارس 2016)

طب انا زعلان منك خالص .   مارينا
انا بونبونية العيلة ... لو الماما حتشوف الموضوع بتاعك
حتحرمتي حاجات كتيرة 
يصح كده
.
.
موضوع اكثر من رائع
اسرني تواجدك القيم
جون​


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مارس 2016)

احنا بنطلب من ربنا المعونه فى تربية اولادنا 
علشان يطلعوا فى حضنه واولاده بجد 
ميرسى للنصايح الجميله ومتابعه معاكى باقى الحلقات


----------



## philanthropist (13 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> طب انا زعلان منك خالص .   مارينا
> انا بونبونية العيلة ... لو الماما حتشوف الموضوع بتاعك
> حتحرمتي حاجات كتيرة
> يصح كده
> ...


لا طبعا مش يرضينى ابدا ههههههههههه
سلملى ع الماما بقى 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## philanthropist (13 مارس 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> احنا بنطلب من ربنا المعونه فى تربية اولادنا
> علشان يطلعوا فى حضنه واولاده بجد
> ميرسى للنصايح الجميله ومتابعه معاكى باقى الحلقات



ربنا يعطينا جميعا حكمة و إرشاد 
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## philanthropist (24 مارس 2016)

صباح الخير
النهاردة هنكمل فقرة 
#يلا_نربى_ولادنا_صح
وبعتذر عن التأخير 
كنا اتكلمنا ف المرة اللى فاتت عن الدلع الزيادة عن اللزوم و ازاى ده بيدمر شخصية الطفل. 
النهاردة بقى هنتكلم عن حاجة جديدة و هى عدم الاتساق و ده أشد خطرا من الدلع الزائد. 
أولا يعنى ايه عدم اتساق ؟ 
عدم اتساق يعنى تناقض فى تعليم الطفل و مقصدش التعليم الأكاديمي  أقصد التعليم الحياتي . 
بمعنى لو مثلا عندكم ضيوف والولد جه يأكل بيده تزعقله و تقوله لا كل بالشوكة و السكينة وهو يسمع كلامك و يعرف أن دى حاجة غلط . تيجى بقى ف موقف تانى تكونوا قاعدين ع السفرة و مفيش ضيوف ولا أى حد غريب و ييجى الولد يكرر نفس العملة و يأكل بيده وهو خايف انك تزعقله تقوم أنت تقول يلا خلى الواد يأكل براحته .
هو ده بقى عدم الاتساق انت دلوقتى اتعاملت مع نفس التصرف لكن بطريقة متناقضة و بدون توضيح لأسباب رد فعلك ف الحالتين ماهو مش هيفهم لوحده انه قدام الضيوف لازم ياكل بطريقة و مع بعضهم بطريقة تانية لازم انت تفهمه ده .
أسلوب تانى لعدم الاتساق . تيجى الأم تقول لابنها لو حد ضربك روح للميس اشتكيلها و ييجى الأب يقوله لو حد ضربك اضربه .
هنا بقى التناقض بيبقى من الطرفين الأم والأب هو بيعلم حاجة و هى بتعلم حاجة تانية خالص .
أو مثلا لما ييجى طفل صغير خالص يشتم  مامته وهى تقعد تضحك و فرحانة ولو عمل كدة قدام حد غريب تضربه. طب أضرار عدم الاتساق ايه؟
بينشا طفل مزدوج الشخصية تلاقيه مع ناس مؤدبا و مع ناس تانية بيتعامل بحرية زيادة شوية . وكمان بيكون الطفل متردد ف كل تصرفاته هو مش عارف امتى يعمل ده وامتى ميعملوش وده طبعا يخليه ميقدرش ياخد قرار سوى ف حياته العملية ابدا  ده غير أنه بيكون فيه شىء من العدوانية ف سلوكه .
إلى هنا اعاننا الله 
يتبع.


----------

